
The $1,632 Copy Of Microsoft Vista - nreece
http://consumerist.com/tag/windows/?i=5010868&t=microsoft-and-the-1632-copy-of-vista
======
sriramk
Its probably a bad thing to reveal which company I work for here :).

The right people at MSFT are on the case (on a Sunday morning during Memorial
Day weekend no less) and are trying to sort things out. I left a comment on
the Consumerist post asking Bill to send me an email so that we can speed
things along.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
There's no excuse for billing mistakes like this. But everyone needs to be
aware that using a debit card for purchases like these (any large dollar
amount) can cause problems like this. If the gentleman in question had used a
credit card a solution would be one chargeback away. Debit cards are
convenient but their great weakness is that if there is a mistake with your
account you are locked away from your money until it is resolved. With credit
it is the card issuer's money which is under contention. Protect yourself. Use
a credit card for purchases, then pay off the balance. It's safer than giving
a merchant direct access to your bank account.

